# What would you suggest is the best audio settings for the Audio Technica ATH-AD700X?



## JBG123 (Jan 28, 2017)

Secondly, how many speakers does the ATH-AD700X actually have? I've never really experienced what it is praised to be, for rust there is 5 options: Stereo, 4 Speaker Surround, 5 Speaker Surround, Prologic, 5.1 Surround and 7.1 Surround which option would I get the best out of? Cheers.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 28, 2017)

Depends on your audio device, can it manipulate multi-channel into 2-channel (Creative's CMMS-3D, Dolby Headphone, etc.)? If not, stick to stereo because the other settings shouldn't make a difference if you don't have a surround setup, physical (actual speakers) or virtual (emulation software for 2ch). 

I used to like the 5.1/7.1 stuff a little...but in the long run preferred 2-channel audio out of headphones even for gaming. Try different settings out and see what works for you. 

What are your AD700X's plugged into? Do you use an EQ for any tuning? For gaming, especially competitive gaming, it helps to enhance the upper mid-range and treble-range...I believe Creative and/or Asus have a setting that does this with the simple click of a button. I use Equalizer APO with Peace UI, but I don't change EQ unless I'm either craving bass or using a different pair of headphones I have a different EQ for.


----------



## monim1 (Jan 28, 2017)

With* Audio Technica ATH-AD700X *I suggest you to install *EqualizerPro*. It is really effective when you are listening something from your PC. I had a 5:1 Microlab Sound System. One day one of my friends suggest me to install this software. I was amazed with the effectiveness of this software. You can download it from here http://www.equalizerpro.com/lp/lp2.php


----------



## JBG123 (Jan 28, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Depends on your audio device, can it manipulate multi-channel into 2-channel (Creative's CMMS-3D, Dolby Headphone, etc.)? If not, stick to stereo because the other settings shouldn't make a difference if you don't have a surround setup, physical (actual speakers) or virtual (emulation software for 2ch).
> 
> I used to like the 5.1/7.1 stuff a little...but in the long run preferred 2-channel audio out of headphones even for gaming. Try different settings out and see what works for you.
> 
> What are your AD700X's plugged into? Do you use an EQ for any tuning? For gaming, especially competitive gaming, it helps to enhance the upper mid-range and treble-range...I believe Creative and/or Asus have a setting that does this with the simple click of a button. I use Equalizer APO with Peace UI, but I don't change EQ unless I'm either craving bass or using a different pair of headphones I have a different EQ for.


It's just plugged into the regular 3.5mm Headphone jack on my case, connected to the MSI Z170A M7 if that's what ya mean.


----------

